# Departure Permit



## AlvinUAE (Aug 12, 2016)

Dear All
Does anyone know what a departure permit is and how to cancel or update this? I was a resident before in UAE and I cancelled my residence visa to take a new job. My new visa was taking too long so i had to overstay and decided to go back to home country to save money. When I went to the typing center and paid my fines, they said i would be needing an exit/departure permit. So they got me one. Now my new company is having difficulties applying for a new employment visa because it keeps getting rejected by ministry of interior with the comment that I am holding a permit to leave (im guessing this is the departure/exit permit).
Note: I am already outside the country for 10days now


----------



## nonoa (Jan 9, 2014)

Depending on the Emirate, you might have to have someone help you cancel that permit. Talk to your new employer to contact the naturalization dept of the Emirate where you had the permit issued. Or if you know someone in the UAE, you can tell them to go to a typing center (Again should be in the same emirate) and ask for you.

Those typing centers really do know a lot! They have better information since they do these processes on a daily basis.


----------

